# Shop Fox???



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

So I visit my local high-end tool store. This was my first time there. It's a small locally owned place. They sale the full line of Festool! Talk about German engineering! 

But anyway.... They sale shop fox. In particular the 14" bandsaw. Any opinions? I know it's retail version of grizzly.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> So I visit my local high-end tool store. This was my first time there. It's a small locally owned place. They sale the full line of Festool! Talk about German engineering!
> 
> But anyway.... They sale shop fox. In particular the 14" bandsaw. Any opinions? I know it's retail version of grizzly.


They're all the same saw with a different paint scheme and some even have racing stripes and *JET* engines !
The Steel City ( have nothing for metalwork) even has it with a granite table ! OOOOOO soooooo smoothe and sexy :blink:


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Tilaran said:


> They're all the same saw with a different paint scheme and some even have racing stripes and JET engines !
> The Steel City ( have nothing for metalwork) even has it with a granite table ! OOOOOO soooooo smoothe and sexy :blink:


All the same as in good? I know it's not junk but I'm curious what everyone's opinions and experiences are.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Griz G0555 series BS gets very solid reviews and comments from users. If that saw is suitable for your needs, and the Shop Fox is similar, and is similarly priced, it should work well. Like any tool, blade and setup are key factors.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

knotscott said:


> The Griz G0555 series BS gets very solid reviews and comments from users. If that saw is suitable for your needs, and the Shop Fox is similar, and is similarly priced, it should work well. Like any tool, blade and setup are key factors.


From what I can gather they are the same saw. Same specs and all. But different price.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought this saw last spring. It has worked well for me. So far I have used it with the factory 3/8" blade, and Olsen 3/16 and 1/8 inchers cutting fairly sharp curves. I haven't tried to resaw anything yet.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0555LX


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sooo...not much response. Well that is unfortunate.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had the Shop Fox 1706 14" band saw for a couple of years and am very happy with it. Nice features and solid construction. I particularly like the geared upper blade guide that raises and lowers with a hand-wheel.

I want to note that this is NOT the same saw as Grizzly's with different paint. Shop Fox and Grizzly are two different companies with the same owner. For example, the 14" Shop Fox and the comparable 14" Grizzly use different riser block kits that aren't interchangeable, if my memory serves me correctly. Take a good close look at both saws' construction and features and you'll see differences.

The worst thing that mine has done is that it recently developed a bit of a vibration. It turned out that the setscrew on the lower wheel got loose. I tightened it (and used Loc-tite) and was good to go.

Bill


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I've had the Shop Fox 1706 14" band saw for a couple of years and am very happy with it. Nice features and solid construction. I particularly like the geared upper blade guide that raises and lowers with a hand-wheel.
> 
> I want to note that this is NOT the same saw as Grizzly's with different paint. Shop Fox and Grizzly are two different companies with the same owner. For example, the 14" Shop Fox and the comparable 14" Grizzly use different riser block kits that aren't interchangeable, if my memory serves me correctly. Take a good close look at both saws' construction and features and you'll see differences.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill!!! Great insight. I read as much as I can. Reviews only do so much. This forum is much more trustworthy.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Santa brought me the Grizzly 555LX saw. (With a few hints to the wife) Have use it some, and am very impressed so far. Took a bit to set up and had some freight damage, but Grizzly sent a new motor and it works fine now. I would recommend it.


----------

